# Watch ESPN on Apple TV



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

Got an update for AppleTv this morning. Noticed it had Watch ESPN. Went to 3 pulled up a live stream. Works. Never asked for content provider. Found the settings for provider. DirecTV is not listed. Ignored it. Same with Smithsonian Channel don't have that extra package but it works on the ATV. Guess Apple signed the content agreements?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I just tried that and when I clicked on a ESPN 3 video, I get the provider prompt, with no Directv option. I also see a small lock icon on those videos. I wonder if maybe someone in your household signed you in with another provider?


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

ESPN 3 access is based on your internet provider, not your TV provider.

Try watching the ESPN or ESPN 2 live stream and see what happens. The rest of the WatchESPN suite is tied to TV subscription.


----------



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

All I checked was ESPN 3 when I posted. Now that I look the main page videos are locked. But hey, I'm happy. My wife wouldn't have a clue how to sign in with any provider. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

@itzme I'm watching an ESPN 3 video as I speak. I do have COX internet but I did not log into it through the ATV. Also have the latest 6.0 software update. Maybe that' sway it works here.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Our set ups are identical except my internet is Time Warner. My TW internet login credentials are rejected if I try them, likely because I pay TW for internet, not TV.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

TedBarrett said:


> I do have COX internet but I did not log into it through the ATV.


If your ISP has an ESPN3 "subscription" -- as Cox does -- you don't need to log in. The system automatically detects that you're using Cox.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

If only my TV provider collected like $5 bucks a month from me, and gave it to ESPN... Oh wait, it does.


----------



## narcolept (Mar 1, 2007)

Not new, it's been there with AppleTV for quite a while. I've been using it for at least the last few months. Never checked before that because previously you were granted access dimply by having comcast internet


----------

